# Michelle Malkin



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2011)

Michelle Malkin






The progressive climate of hate: A comprehensive illustrated primer in 8 parts:

I. PALIN HATE
II. BUSH HATE
III. MISC. TEA PARTY/GOP/ANTI-TRADITIONAL MARRIAGE HATE
IV. ANTI-CONSERVATIVE FEMALE HATE
V. LEFT-WING MOB HATE &#8212; campus, anti-war radicals, ACORN, eco-extremists, & unions
VI. OPEN-BORDERS HATE
VII. ANTI-MILITARY HATE
VIII. HATE: CRIMES &#8212; the ever-growing Unhinged Mugshot Collection


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2011)

The progressive &#8220;climate of hate:&#8221; An illustrated primer, 2000-2010



Liberals own all this vitriol and rhetoric and graphic illustrations of their abject hatred. Period.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw this on Malkins site.

People should take a look.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> I saw this on Malkins site.
> 
> People should take a look.



Pretty damn sick stuff. I don't recall a single liberal condemning it. Not one.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 10, 2011)

The talking point word is "Vitriol" and is to be used at every opportunity. I've only seen one segment on the History of Assassinations though, I thought there'd be more by now.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> The talking point word is "Vitriol" and is to be used at every opportunity. I've only seen one segment on the History of Assassinations though, I thought there'd be more by now.



The liberals had the one of Palin with the gun pointed at her head in a museum. Fancy that.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 10, 2011)

No side owns it when you can easily point to it coming from both ways. The blind will lead the blind into the imaginary "our side doesn't do it!" meme, like Malkin obviously has.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

I know ONE THING. the Democrat-Progressive-Commie party, their LAPDOG Lamestream media, and all their (useful idiots) spreading this crap about PALINS map as a possible cause of INCITING this guy.

They all better hope and pray that NOTHING HAPPENS to Palin and her family.


----------



## editec (Jan 10, 2011)

It's rather amusing watching you Sarah Palin supporters scrambling for cover.

This guy was NOT motivated by any coherent poltical POV.

And despite the fact that most of you don't really have a very cohernet political POVs, either, trying to connect the dots between YOUR HATE for all things you think are liberal, and this guy's actions is a waste of time.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 10, 2011)

It's easier for Malkin. She only hates liberals. Rabidly. I do believe it is slowly destroying her brain...like a cancer.


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 10, 2011)

Game over.

Slam-dunk.

Dead-on.

The "artist" shooting Palin in the head is very damning to any argument I've heard from the Left regarding Loughner's motivation or catalyst.

Loughner is merely another completely insane, completely broken human being. He should be put to death, but sadly, he won't be.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

editec said:


> It's rather amusing watching you Sarah Palin supporters scrambling for cover.
> 
> This guy was NOT motivated by any coherent poltical POV.
> 
> And despite the fact that most of you don't really have a very cohernet political POVs, either, trying to connect the dots between YOUR HATE for all things you think are liberal, and this guy's actions is a waste of time.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2011)

Ravi said:


> It's easier for Malkin. She only hates liberals. Rabidly. I do believe it is slowly destroying her brain...like a cancer.



Deal with your hatred. You are consumed by it.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2011)

editec said:


> It's rather amusing watching you Sarah Palin supporters scrambling for cover.
> 
> This guy was NOT motivated by any coherent poltical POV.
> 
> And despite the fact that most of you don't really have a very cohernet political POVs, either, trying to connect the dots between YOUR HATE for all things you think are liberal, and this guy's actions is a waste of time.



Scrambling for cover? Or. Showing the extreme degree of vitriol from the left. Vewy Extreme. Vewy.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

Ravi said:


> It's easier for Malkin. She only hates liberals. Rabidly. I do believe it is slowly destroying her brain...like a cancer.



And you are showing LOVE for Malkin with your post I suppose.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Methinks a lot of people are back pedaling and protests too much.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Michelle Malkin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I HATE Michelle Malkin


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 10, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this on Malkins site.
> ...




 'Maybe the most intelligent (and funniest) American over here right now is a comic called Rich Hall.

"The last couple of shows, I've been doing this song called Let's Get Together And Kill George Bush - something I couldn't do in America." '
Dissident US comic Rich Hall | Stage | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Michelle Malkin
> ...



you think you can make that signature any bigger.?
You my dear are a Progressive USEFUL TOOL.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2011)

Mrs. Giffords had gone to Arizona this weekend to talk to the people about the economic hard times that had befallen Arizona. Thank California and all the boycotters for her misfortune too. Yep.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 10, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Mrs. Giffords had gone to Arizona this weekend to talk to the people about the economic hard times that had befallen Arizona. Thank California and all the boycotters for her misfortune too. Yep.


Someone should smack you upside the head.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Mrs. Giffords had gone to Arizona this weekend to talk to the people about the economic hard times that had befallen Arizona. Thank California and all the boycotters for her misfortune too. Yep.



Yea!

And those asswipes who passed that stupid legislation


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



That depends....how big would you like it?


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2011)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Giffords had gone to Arizona this weekend to talk to the people about the economic hard times that had befallen Arizona. Thank California and all the boycotters for her misfortune too. Yep.
> ...





just following liberal logic mrs rabid


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Giffords had gone to Arizona this weekend to talk to the people about the economic hard times that had befallen Arizona. Thank California and all the boycotters for her misfortune too. Yep.
> ...



Mrs. Giffords was against that legislation but also against the libturds boycotting her state, she was also against the libturds suing her state.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 10, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Michelle Malkin
> 
> The progressive climate of hate: A comprehensive illustrated primer in 8 parts:
> 
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT6p4MJZBtc&feature=related[/ame]
*
*Michelle Malkin is an Idiot*
*


----------



## editec (Jan 10, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > It's rather amusing watching you Sarah Palin supporters scrambling for cover.
> ...


 
Oh yeah, scrambling for cover is, I think, what some are already doing.

And I'm here to tell you that*thinking liberals and lefties are NOT stupid enough to think that this guys actions have doodle squat to do with anything EXCEPT the overall hate mongering that the political scene has become.*

READ THAT AGAIN, if it confuses you.

Its not any ONE political message of hate that motives people like this, is the ENTIRE SCENE that makes people like this use some distotion of those messages as their motivation for doing nutty things.

If this guy has existed in antther time, his insane rantings might havbe been about something entirely different.

Crazy people live in the same world as us, so that world effect their DELUSIONAL POVs, too.

They put their delusions together weirdly, but they are working with the same stuff we're working with.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Michelle Malkin
> ...



Not as much as she hates herself.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



very ugly of you. but what is new coming from the Left-Liberals.


----------



## blastoff (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone suggesting any politician or party ideology caused this kook to do what he did is a dope.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it's grimly comical how the response to the criticism of Palin over this has been mostly for rightwingers to dredge up every distasteful classless inflammatory act they can find, that was perpetrated by someone who fits the description of a liberal.

Do you idiots realize that when you make that comparison, you are effectively admitting that what Palin did was 

distasteful, classless, and inflammatory as well?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2011)

Palin is finished politically, btw.


----------



## rikules (Jan 10, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Michelle Malkin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



--------------------------


meanwhile

cons like you HATE hillary clinton
HATE bill clinton
HATE obama
HATE liberals
HATE progressives
HATE democrats
HATE pelozi
HATE feminists
HATE non-traditional relationships



you are no different

you are JUST AS FULL OF HATE

why is YOUR HATE justified?

don't the people YOU HATE have the right to hate YOU for hating them?


besides....you LIED...progressives do NOT hate traditional marriage or the military


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Palin is finished politically, btw.





LOL, they said the same thing about Reagan and WE SAW how that turned out.
but hey, you all can have all the wet dreams you want about Palin being finished politically.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 10, 2011)

blastoff said:


> Anyone suggesting any politician or party ideology caused this kook to do what he did is a dope.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppC00XhVy-Q&feature=player_embedded[/ame]​


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2011)

rikules said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Michelle Malkin
> ...



I voted for Bill Clinton Twice! Asswipe.


----------



## rikules (Jan 10, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Mrs. Giffords had gone to Arizona this weekend to talk to the people about the economic hard times that had befallen Arizona. Thank California and all the boycotters for her misfortune too. Yep.



her misfortune?

you are a rotten and ignorant nazi bastard


how DARE you blame this murderous attack on OTHER PEOPLE


TAKE SOME FKN RESPONSIBILITY FOR YOUR HATRED YOU SCUMBAG


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> I think it's grimly comical how the response to the criticism of Palin over this has been mostly for rightwingers to dredge up every distasteful classless inflammatory act they can find, that was perpetrated by someone who fits the description of a liberal.
> 
> Do you idiots realize that when you make that comparison, you are effectively admitting that what Palin did was
> 
> distasteful, classless, and inflammatory as well?



Mrs. Palin never even came close to the bullshit portrayed on those liberal sites. Not even an inth.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Palin is finished politically, btw.



I believe you are correct. I believe the liberal politics of personal destruction has in fact ended her political career.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Palin is finished politically, btw.
> ...


No doubt......

*Ronald Reagan's Records - HERE*

​


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone suggesting any politician or party ideology caused this kook to do what he did is a dope.
> ...



hahahahaha, you lefties are a REAL JOKE.
maybe you all should contact your Guberment Reps and have them "SHUT DOWN" ALL political speech and push for them to pass more laws LIMITING our Freedom of Speech. that seems to be where you all are heading anyway.

remember folks, scratch a Liberal find a Fascist.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Methinks a lot of people are back pedaling and protests too much.



This is what we get, this is our regular diet all the time from the left.

ANd then we get posts like the one from Truthmatters that is up on the front page of the site "I won't fear you."   

One deranged lefty and all the sudden the right is a hazard again.

You may have noticed we are in a snit about this.

Sarah puts a set of rings on a state, and that is incitement.    But this is normal and should be respected.....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Palin is finished politically, btw.
> ...



Palin put her gun crosshairs on someone who was subsequently shot

Many political careers have been ended over far less


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 10, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Palin is finished politically, btw.
> ...


Yeah.....*THAT'S* who did it....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrzXLYA_e6E[/ame]​


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Holy smokes. you people just won't GIVE IT UP, will you. 
I guess you don't mind being a Progresssive-Commie useful tool.
and I'll ya folks, they have MANY.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 10, 2011)

Every street has two sides.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Palin is going to have to defend her constant gun centered rhetoric in light of this weekends shootings.

She may seek the safe haven of Fox interviews, but even Fox News will push her on this one.

It will not go away, even if she ignores it


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Palin is finished politically, btw.
> ...



Reagan wasn't repeatedly making a fool of himself between 1976 and 1980.

Palin just lost her favorite schtick.  She just lost the use of her airheaded macho shoot-em-up reload!! crap that's been the centerpiece of her rhetorical style and the main source of her popularity with the no-nothing right.  What's she going to do, 

magically morph into William F. Buckley?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Palin is finished politically, btw.
> ...



Why would you blame that?

The politics of personal destruction didn't end Bill Clinton's career.  Or Hillary's for that matter.

And Barack Obama is president.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You people are INSANE. 
To EVEN bring Palin into this tragedy because of some MAP she had on her site is the FAULT of the left and their Comrades in the Lamestream Media.
We the People can NOT let the Democrat-Commie party continue to DESTROY their political opponents this way. we need to STAND UP TO THIS folks.
Contact the Democrat-Commie party and the Lamestream media and voice your displeasure over the RHETORIC they are pushing..


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Miss Palin: How do you explain your refusal to change your crosshairs on Congresswoman Giffords district after she complained about it?

Mis Palin: Can you explain your "Don't retreat, Reload" slogan?

Miss Palin: In light of this weekends shooting, do you plan to change your political rhetoric?

Miss Palin: Why did you remove your crosshairs map from your website?

The questions will keep on coming and will follow palin if she elects to run.  This incident and the results of recent polls make it look like Palin will not even run for President


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know if it is karma or just bad luck for Palin. But every time she comes up with a slogan to base her candidacy on it comes back to haunt her

"Drill Baby....Drill"......we get the worst oil spill in US History

I'm going to put my political crosshairs on my opponents....one of those opponents gets shot


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



hahahaha, you all think you have won something, but the AVERAGE citizen who doesn't live in some sort of la la land like you lefties will SEE THROUGH YOUR ALL MADE UP, BULLSHIT. but hey, you can still have a bunch of wet dreams till the ELECTIONS.
and again, how do you like being a "useful tool" for the Democrat-Progressive-Commie party?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 10, 2011)

The saddest part about this is that the left is all ready trying to use it to push thier agenda forward.

I remember the VT shooting, not all the families had been notified and the left was blathering on about more gun control, while none noticed that thier policy of gun control has made things worse for honest citizens.

Part of the play book I guess.  Never let a tragedy go unused.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Palins approval ratings were dropping before this happened. She will have to scamper to salvage her political future if she has one. Many political careers have ended over much less



Sarah.....you got some splain'n to do!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



sure if you say so. 
And Sarah Palin has NOTHING TO EXPLAIN to anybody, but if you lefties would like to hold your breath waiting, Please do.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

Palin can start with her indifferent response to this interview..

Rep. Giffords Criticized Sarah Palin's 'Crosshairs' - ABC News


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



It wasn't merely a map.  She shrieked it from the highest hills.  That woman thought her rhetoric was so damn funny, she used it in every speaking engagement.

Too bad people had to get hurt because of that moron.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



go ahead, stick with your lies.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 10, 2011)

something like this is to much to handle. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPIP-i3sdVk&feature=player_embedded#!

And for the record, I am quite sure we could find a similar situation vis a vis  rep. sptter acting out, , BUT since we don't have one of those,  why didn't this make it on the evening news? We all know why, and it gives them  the bravery to spew this hypocrisy now. 

They live in a bubble. 

Thats really what this has become about on this PR context, it only outrageous when _they_ say so, and in the face of ZERO evidence....


----------



## Trajan (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> I don't know if it is karma or just bad luck for Palin.



wow....whose ' bad luck' is it again? maybe  Giffords eh? Glad you could use this for your advantage. you should be ashamed. seriously. 




> But every time she comes up with a slogan to base her candidacy on it comes back to haunt her
> 
> "Drill Baby....Drill"......we get the worst oil spill in US History
> 
> I'm going to put my political crosshairs on my opponents....one of those opponents gets shot



you really need a dose of whatever it is you missed this morning. You really are in a whacko full plumage loonage free fall RW.... or maybe this has been you all along. to bad.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

If Giffords survives, heals, and runs for higher office someday, I anticipate Malkin insinuating that her gunshot wound was "self-inflicted".


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> If Giffords survives, heals, and runs for higher office someday, I anticipate Malkin insinuating that her gunshot wound was "self-inflicted".



that was disgustingly low and sick and twisted.

good gawd.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

Trajan said:


> something like this is to much to handle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPIP-i3sdVk&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> ...



Sorry....you already tried your Obama/Ayers bullshit

It drew a collective yawn


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't forsee Palin surviving this politically. The imagery is just too much for her to overcome. She could not even survive the attacks in the Republican primaries

I would expect Palin to keep a low profile and avoid the media at all costs. She will make an announcement in a few months about how she thinks she could do a better job for her country by doing what she is doing now


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> *I can't forsee Palin surviving this politically.* The imagery is just too much for her to overcome. She could not even survive the attacks in the Republican primaries
> 
> *I would expect Palin to keep a low profile and avoid the media at all costs.* She will make an announcement in a few months about how she thinks she could do a better job for her country by doing what she is doing now



LOL, I can't forsee

I would EXPECT


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > *I can't forsee Palin surviving this politically.* The imagery is just too much for her to overcome. She could not even survive the attacks in the Republican primaries
> ...



Palins floundering political prospects have taken a major hit. Two years from now she will be center square on Hollywood Squares


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm afraid that center square will be reserved for you and your low life lefty useful tools for spreading this bullshit about Palin.
can't wait to see ya on the Squares.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Sarah Palin for the block........

Host.....Name your favorite color
Palin.....All of them


----------



## Trajan (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > something like this is to much to handle.
> ...



 uh huh, I "tried my " what?Ah, I see, and  thats part of the issue and  why you display a lack of character.

 I am not here to win anything, you however see this as a game and want to score points, you'll change your "principals" to make a one thread "score"...good for you, but it  doesn't make you anymore right that say, me. 

There are differences though,  I won't whore myself for a thread or post "win". You, in your  facile mind,  have 'pinned the tail'  on Palin, wow wee, good for you.  Enjoy your petty self aggrandizement. You are what you hate.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Palin is going to have to defend her constant gun centered rhetoric in light of this weekends shootings.
> 
> She may seek the safe haven of Fox interviews, but even Fox News will push her on this one.
> 
> It will not go away, even if she ignores it




*You have 0 crediblity*.... I have'nt seen you condemn these things posted about Palin.

You are a partisan hack, a useful idiot, and a tool of the leftwing.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > If Giffords survives, heals, and runs for higher office someday, I anticipate Malkin insinuating that her gunshot wound was "self-inflicted".
> ...



Well, it would certainly fit the pattern...


...rightwingers who accused John and Elizabeth Edwards of exploiting her cancer for political gain, Ann Coulter mocking Max Cleland's war wounds...

...let's not pretend this isn't the modus operandi of the rightwing propaganda machine.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



wtf does one have to do with the other. good grief.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > If Giffords survives, heals, and runs for higher office someday, I anticipate Malkin insinuating that her gunshot wound was "self-inflicted".
> ...



Then you best talk to Michelle about that....I'm just saying that she's done it before...what's to stop her from doing it again.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Palin is going to have to defend her constant gun centered rhetoric in light of this weekends shootings.
> ...



More importantly, Congresswoman Giffords condemned those images when Palin put them on her site

Palin laughed it off and used it as an example of liberal political correctness. After people complained about her choice of gun crosshairs....Palin increased her "Don't retreat....RELOAD" rhetoric

Were those images about Palin posted by a potential candidate for president?????


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



well I suppose you have a link to back up your claim, eh?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Oh goodie!    You don't want to believe it's true, do you?    Well, it is.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



link please.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Do you believe me or not that Michelle has done this before, Stephanie?


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 10, 2011)

So then the question would be why did he not go after one of these so called hated people? Why did he attack a moderate liberal?  Or in the other cases of right wing violence, why did they not attach these people? 

Let me ask again for all the apologists, can you tell us why this nut didn't shoot a florist?

"The main hypothesis concerning group-think is this: the more amiability and espirt de corps among the members of an in-group of policymakers the greater the danger that independent critical thinking will be replaced by groupthink, which is likely to result in irrational and the dehumanizing actions directed at out-groups." Irving L. Janis  'Sanctions for Evil'

Can anyone name a democrat who claims second amendment political solutions? Or putting politicians in the crosshairs of a gun? Extreme rhetoric sets the climate for the nuts: Clinton elected January 20, 1993 / Oklahoma City April 19, 1995 and Obama elected January 20, 2009 / Arizona shooting January 8, 2011. Is this a pattern, how about the holocaust shooter or the plane into the government building. This is an American killing Americans, it is internal terrorism and it does not materialize out of thin air.

"The rhetoric about hatred, about mistrust of government, about paranoia of how government operates &#8212; and to try to inflame the public on a daily basis, 24 hours a day, seven days a week &#8212; has impact on people, especially (those) who are unbalanced personalities to begin with." Sheriff Clarence Dupnik


Philip Zimbardo shows how people become monsters ... or heroes | Video on TED.com


"We first kill people with our minds, before we kill them with weapons. Whatever the conflict, the enemy is always the destroyer. We're on God's side; they're barbaric. We're good, they're evil. War gives us a feeling of moral clarity that we lack at other times." Sam Keen  FORA.tv - Sam Keen: In The Absence of God


----------



## Oddball (Jan 10, 2011)

Why did he shoot a judge appointed by Bush 41 and an innocent 9-year old little girl, dickweed?


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 10, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Palin is going to have to defend her constant gun centered rhetoric in light of this weekends shootings.
> ...



Which major political figure created, promoted, or stood behind the above images?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Why did he shoot a judge appointed by Bush 41 and an innocent 9-year old little girl, dickweed?



Friendly fire?



Sorry, but your attempt to indicate that they are intentional political targets like the Congresswoman was deserved such an answer.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 10, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Why did he shoot a judge appointed by Bush 41 and an innocent 9-year old little girl, dickweed?


Maybe because the judge recently ruled to allow a group of immigrants to go forward with their case against a rancher.

But probably not. Probably the judge was simply in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Why did he shoot a judge appointed by Bush 41 and an innocent 9-year old little girl, dickweed?
> ...


Bullshit.

The kook went into a crowd and just started indiscriminately spraying bullets....And make no mistake about it, the shooter was a kook amongst kooks.

Oh, and Midcant is a fucking kook as well.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 10, 2011)

Oddball said:


> the shooter was a kook amongst kooks.


What is THAT supposed to mean? The victims were kooks?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 10, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > the shooter was a kook amongst kooks.
> ...


Not even *you* are that dumb.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Oddball said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...




Really?  He didn't walk up to the Congresswoman and shoot her first and deliberately?

And yes....what DO you mean by "a kook amongst kooks"?   The crowd were kooks?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 10, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


No, but you should watch how you phrase things if you want to be understood.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

How bout that, we are now being lectured on the words and "phrases" we use on this board.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> How bout that, we are now being lectured on the words and "phrases" we use on this board.


If _you_ want to be understood you should simply shut up.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


He stalked her for months....Her political affiliation is irrelevant, seeing as the *kook* commenced to firing indiscriminately into the gathered crowd after shooting her.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > How bout that, we are now being lectured on the words and "phrases" we use on this board.
> ...



You might take your own advice dear.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 10, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Jan 10, 2011)

Tissue?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Oddball said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...




So you admit that SHE was the target.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 10, 2011)

Everybody in the crowd was a target.

Sitting around attempting to blame everyone and anyone but the deranged shooter is plain old childish.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Everybody in the crowd was a target.
> 
> Sitting around attempting to blame everyone and anyone but the deranged shooter is plain old childish.



He had a primary target and that was Congresswoman Giffords


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody in the crowd was a target.
> ...



ah, so the Investigations have already proved this, or just more of YOUR speculations.


----------



## chanel (Jan 10, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJFtSaESQCM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJFtSaESQCM[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody in the crowd was a target.
> ...


Oh, and that makes the dead and wounded less so?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Get your head out of your ass


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Everybody in the crowd was a target.
> 
> Sitting around attempting to blame everyone and anyone but the deranged shooter is plain old childish.



Everyone in the crowd was stalked for months?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



lol, just as I figured.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Yes, it does.   It's called intent.  They are just as wounded, just as dead...but they were not the primary targets.    I'm guessing you know this but want to play semantics games with this tragedy....for your own benefit.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



So, Stephanie.....did you figure out yet what I was saying about Malkin, or did you want to call me a liar?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



tell you the truth, I don't really care. But as we see, you never did provide any PROOF for what you said about her. and if you want I will call you a liar just for the hell of it.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I'm thinking John Kerry.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I haven't provided proof....yet....cause I wanted to see how foolishly you would deny what I said, not checking for yourself before accusing me of lying......apparently you are a prime foolish poster.   


Here....watch this interview:

(will get YouTube version up when I get home....or you can google "Matthews Malkin Kerry self inflicted video)

Here is the transcript:  Hardball &#39;s Matthews took Michelle Malkin to task for outrageous claims | Media Matters for America

She had the CLASSIC deer in the headlights look on that one.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



LOL, John Kerry. 
Like I said earlier, I could give a rats ass, that doesn't mean you had to make the ugly COMMENT YOU made about now Malkin will *PROBABLY* say the Congresswoman SHOT HERSELF.

and surprise surprise, she post something from, MEDIAMATTERS.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Michelle Malkin
> ...



Michelle Malkin is a teeny little fascist liar with a Napoleanic complex.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



She did it before with John Kerry when he had war wounds (with medals), she has a proven record of doing this.

And that is a TRANSCRIPT....while it is Media matters posting it, are you now calling the transcript a lie?    Can you have your eyes closed and fingers in your ears any tighter?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




Yeah, but you have to LOVE that look on her face when she accused Kerry of self-inflicting his wounds....her eyes bugged out and she wanted to take those words back SOOOOO bad.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




She thought Matthews was going to let her get by with it.  

Chris is interviewing a teaparty person.  Asking him why any of them have to bring guns to political campaigns.  Why the talk about crosshairs dialog.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jan 10, 2011)

From what I have read on these boards that last couple of days, I've seen a lot of hate from the right and left.
What's the average age on these boards?  10? 12?
People need to grow up and these threads and the posts within these threads proves it.
Hate (along with mental instability) caused the tragedy in Arizona, now we see these boards filled with hate and finger pointing. 
Why doesn't everyone leave these boards and go pet a puppy, smell a flower, read the Bible,,,,do something to chill out!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> From what I have read on these boards that last couple of days, I've seen a lot of hate from the right and left.
> What's the average age on these boards?  10? 12?
> People need to grow up and these threads and the posts within these threads proves it.
> Hate (along with mental instability) caused the tragedy in Arizona, now we see these boards filled with hate and finger pointing.
> Why doesn't everyone leave these boards and go pet a puppy, smell a flower, read the Bible,,,,do something to chill out!



Speaking for myself, I am not hating.  I'm pissed that this asshole shot Gifford, killed others and I want Palin, Bachman, Beck and Rush to understand the kind of people who are out there taking these references to gun violence to heart.

Sorry, smelling a flower won't fix this one.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I have read on these boards that last couple of days, I've seen a lot of hate from the right and left.
> ...







Still clueless I see. Kerry on.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Here you go Stephanie:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoM90bAsr1M[/ame]

Is this faked?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Here you go Stephanie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoM90bAsr1M
> 
> Is this faked?



sorry, I can't take listening to Miss Prissy tingles Matthews. but I see you are one of his 10 viewers..funny


----------



## Trajan (Jan 10, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



and this has what to do with the op and link..?is there an inaccuracy there?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go Stephanie:
> ...



Well, you're running away is duely noted....


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> I know ONE THING. the Democrat-Progressive-Commie party, their LAPDOG Lamestream media, and all their (useful idiots) spreading this crap about PALINS map as a possible cause of INCITING this guy.
> 
> *They all better hope and pray that NOTHING HAPPENS to Palin and her family.*



Why? What, do you think, would happen then?

I'd imagine you people would be the first in line to say its some INDIVIDUAL lunatic that did whatever they did.

No?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> I know ONE THING. the Democrat-Progressive-Commie party, their LAPDOG Lamestream media, and all their (useful idiots) spreading this crap about PALINS map as a possible cause of INCITING this guy.
> 
> They all better hope and pray that NOTHING HAPPENS to Palin and her family.




I would hope not...but if it did, what exactly would YOU be doing about it, since you come on as such a Badass?   Just curious.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I know ONE THING. the Democrat-Progressive-Commie party, their LAPDOG Lamestream media, and all their (useful idiots) spreading this crap about PALINS map as a possible cause of INCITING this guy.
> ...




you all will live with it.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I know ONE THING. the Democrat-Progressive-Commie party, their LAPDOG Lamestream media, and all their (useful idiots) spreading this crap about PALINS map as a possible cause of INCITING this guy.
> ...



nope, I will BLAME you lunatic left wing drooling idiots for pushing the BLAME that her map had something to do with this tragedy.


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Why did he shoot a judge appointed by Bush 41 and an innocent 9-year old little girl, dickweed?



They weren't his target. Surely you are smart enough to recognize that.



Stephanie said:


> nope, I will BLAME you lunatic left wing drooling idiots for pushing the BLAME that her map had something to do with this tragedy.



That makes perfect sense if you are completely nuts.

====

*The Sheriff is simply great that he isn't backing down. *

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFU5PX5U_P4&feature=youtube_gdata[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




I am NOT blaming Palin's map...and I don't think MOST here are (tho you want to sling that accusation around), it is an UNFORTUNATE coincidence that is giving her blow back.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


It is a shame though that it took a shooting to get her to take it off of her website.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



friggen lefties sheep parrots goosestepping to your party.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Articulate as usual, Stephanie.   Totally understand how you go into avoidance mode.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



you my dear are a sheep, live with it.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I was imagining the conversation her staff had over that map:

Staffer 1:   Let's do a map showing gun sights on all the Congressmembers we want voted out.

Staffer 2:  But wouldn't that be in bad taste?   What if something were to happen to one of those people...like if someone took a shot at them or something?

Staffer 1:  Naw.   Our supporters wouldn't care.   They always give us a pass and defend us no matter what.   Besides....what can happen........?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 11, 2011)

rikules said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Giffords had gone to Arizona this weekend to talk to the people about the economic hard times that had befallen Arizona. Thank California and all the boycotters for her misfortune too. Yep.
> ...


This has got to be sarcasm.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



nope, typical lefty spew. yet they CALL FOR CIVILITY. how funny is that one.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 11, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks a lot of people are back pedaling and protests too much.
> ...



where was the outrage?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Those are gun sights?    Sorry, maybe my computer isn't displaying them correctly.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...




I don't know...but to me there is a difference between saying something is a target and using a snipers crosshairs to identify your targets


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Palin claims it was taken off because the election was over. Just a coincidence that it happened to be taken down last weekend


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



LOl, who didn't see this coming.


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Methinks a lot of people are back pedaling and protests too much.



Methinks a lot of lefties are hypocrites, screeching about rightwing hatred and ignoring the hate on their side.


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Michelle Malkin
> ...


Congratulations.  You think the proper response to Malkin's exposure of left-wing hatred is...more lefti-wing hatred.


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Why should she hate herself?

Oh, yeah...she's a minority, who should be a Democrat, but chooses to be a conservative.  How DARE she not listen to white liberals who know what's best for her!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



but of course, and she has the NERVE to EXPOSE the hate and violence of the left.


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> The saddest part about this is that the left is all ready trying to use it to push thier agenda forward.
> 
> I remember the VT shooting, not all the families had been notified and the left was blathering on about more gun control, while none noticed that thier policy of gun control has made things worse for honest citizens.
> 
> Part of the play book I guess.  Never let a tragedy go unused.


It all amounts to dancing on the graves of the victims.  They don't give a damn that people were killed.  On the contrary, they're happy to have something to use against the right.

Disgusting.


----------



## driveby (Jan 11, 2011)

Gotta love those compassionate liberals that have their priorities in line. The destruction of Sarah Palin is certainly more important than the tragedy at hand. Never let a crisis or tragedy go to waste!


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> If Giffords survives, heals, and runs for higher office someday, I anticipate Malkin insinuating that her gunshot wound was "self-inflicted".


Don't be stupid, unless, as I suspect, you simply can't help it.


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > something like this is to much to handle.
> ...


That's because the left sees nothing wrong with the President being friends with an unrepentant terrorist.

If there's a wrong side to an issue, you jump on it with both feet.


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I see you've decided to pretend the facts presented in the OP simply don't exist.  Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody in the crowd was a target.
> ...


...whom he'd been stalking since 2007, long before Palin's image was published.  You know, the image no one can seem to prove he saw.


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

midcan5 said:


> That makes perfect sense if you are completely nuts.
> 
> ====
> 
> ...



It would have been greater if he'd actually done his job.

RPT-Arizona suspect had made death threats-sheriff
an 8 (Reuters) - The suspect in Saturday's shooting rampage in which a U.S. congresswoman was critically wounded was unstable and had been known to make death threats in the past, the local sheriff said.

The FBI is investigating whether the man is the same person who posted a rambling Internet manifesto accusing the government of mind control and demanding a new currency.

Jared Lee Loughner, 22, of Tucson, was taken into custody moments after the shooting at a political meeting held by Democratic Representative Gabrielle Giffords in a supermarket parking lot. Six people died and Giffords had a critical head wound. [ID:nN08246649]

Sheriff Clarence Dupnik of Pima County, where the shooting happened, told reporters the suspect had a troubled past. "All I can tell you is that this person may have a mental issue," Dupnik said.

Dupnik said there had been earlier contact between Loughner and law enforcement after he had made death threats, although they had not been against Giffords.​


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


She's been the target of left-wing hate for a long time.


----------



## rdean (Jan 11, 2011)

He was merely looking through the gun sight to see if matched the ones Palin had on her website targeting Democrats.  The guy didn't even "reload".

Republicans are using this to take focus off their failed fiscal policies.  They know their corporate masters want to move more jobs to China.  They can't do that with America watching.  Now that America is distracted, it's a lot easier.

2001 to 2008, millions of jobs were moved to China and 44,000 factories were shut down.  We know that couldn't have happened without Republican help.  In fact, it didn't happen without Republican help.


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

rdean said:


> He was merely looking through the gun sight to see if matched the ones Palin had on her website targeting Democrats.  The guy didn't even "reload".
> 
> Republicans are using this to take focus off their failed fiscal policies.  They know their corporate masters want to move more jobs to China.  They can't do that with America watching.  Now that America is distracted, it's a lot easier.
> 
> 2001 to 2008, millions of jobs were moved to China and 44,000 factories were shut down.  We know that couldn't have happened without Republican help.  In fact, it didn't happen without Republican help.


Those graves are getting pretty crowded.  Are you guys taking turns dancing, or are you all crowded together?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



And Obama has been the target of right wing hate for a long time...and Bush as been the target of left wing hate for a long time...and Clinton has been the target of right wing hate for a long time...and Bush Sr has been the target of left wing hate for a long time....


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


So that makes it okay?

You had a chance to rise above what you condemn.  You chose to wallow in it instead.  That's not the way to claim the moral high ground.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > That makes perfect sense if you are completely nuts.
> ...



Ah...so now the new talking point is to put this on the Sheriff....one wonders if this discussion would be going on if he had not had the NERVE to question the lucrative Golden Goose of right wing talk radio/tv.   Their $$$$ must be protected at all costs so get the minions to swarm over the Sheriff.....


----------



## rdean (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Bush let Bin Laden go.

More than 4,000 Americans died in Iraq

More than 40,000 Americans are maimed for life from Iraq

The cost of Iraq will top 3 trillion

Iraq hates our guts

Women in Iraq are now wearing Burkas and are enslaved by constitution, under radical Islam

This is the guy the left apparently hates.  If they did, there would at least be lots of "reasons".


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...


...Indeed, the Lefts hysterical response to all who disagree with itthat they are racist or sexist or phobic or somehow reminiscent of Hitlerhas become so predictable that satirists, from the libertarian Greg Gutfeld to the liberal Jon Stewart, have made fun of it in routines.

But never mind that, because the Lefts sudden talk about incendiary political rhetoric in the wake of the Arizona shooting isnt really about political rhetoric at all. Its about the real-world failure of leftist policies everywherethe bankrupting of nations and states by greedy unions and unfundable social programs, the destruction of inner cities by identity politics, and the appeasement of Muslim extremists in the face of worldwide jihad, not to mention the frequently fatal effects of delirious environmentalism. Europe is in debt and on fire. American citizens are in political revolt. Even the most left-wing president ever is making desperate overtures to his right.

But all that might be tolerable to leftists if they werent starting to lose control of the one weapon in which they have the most faith: the narrative. The narrative is what leftists believe in instead of the truth. If they can blame George W. Bush for the economic crisis, if they can make Sarah Palin out to be an idiot, if they can call the Tea Party racist until you think it must be true, they might yet retain power in spite of the international disgrace of their ideas. And though they still mostly dominate the narrative on the three broadcast networks, most cable stations, most newspapers, and much of Hollywood, nonetheless Fox News, talk radio, the Internet, and the Wall Street Journal have begun to respond in ways they cant ignore.

*Thats the hateful rhetoric theyre talking about: conservatives interrupting the stream of leftist invective in order to dismantle their arguments with the facts.* As for leftists reaction to the Arizona shooting, call it Narrative Hysteria: a frantic attempt to capitalize on calamity by casting their opponents, not merely as racist or sexist or Islamophobic this time, but as somehow responsible for an act of madness and evil. Shame on them.

The Hateful Left by Andrew Klavan, City Journal 9 January 2011​Looks like he's got you pegged with the bolded part.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



You tried to sell the phony connection before the election. Remember Palins "Obama pals around with terrorists"  Didn't work then....doesn't fly now

but keep trying

But Hey, cheer up.....You always have Rev Wright and Larry Sinclair


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Doesn't matter..

It was in poor taste then and even more so now.

Palin was put on notice at the time that her choice of crosshairs as a symbol was innapropriate. Giffords herself even complained about the imagery. Palin laughed it off as liberals being whiny. 
The crosshairs proved to be prophetic and Palin must answer for her chosen rhetoric


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



Wasn't the sherriff willing to dump it onto someone else? Ya reap what you sow.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Just who the hell are you people to think you can put PALIN on notice?
It is your lefties who is stirring up this hate with your ignorant accusations that her map had anything to do with anything and hopefully, NOTHING will happen to Palin or her family. If it does, it will be you all who will BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Notice he gives no mention that the democrats published a similiar map with bullseys on it? Didyahuh?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



they make me sick.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Is Palin somehow ...above criticism?

Giffords specifically pointed out to her that the crosshairs on her campaign was a personal threat and innapropriate. Did Palin show some compassion and make minor changes to her rhetoric?

No she did't ....she ramped up the gun rhetoric


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



blaa blaaa blaaa your ignorant shit.
Goosestepping useful tool parrot.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Ok, it's blood on our hands if something happens to one of the Palins but it is not blood on her hands that she had Gabby in the crosshairs, talked about it everyday and something actually happened?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



you really are THAT STUPID, aren't you?


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Phony?  Only to those with a vested interest in denying the truth.  You leftists are good at that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Are you incapable of differentiating Palin saying "Here are your targets....here are our enemy's and using gun metaphors from those who say Palin was wrong to do so?


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And yet you refuse to hold Democrats responsible for the same rhetoric.

Your outrage is quite selective.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



we don't have to ask you if you are "that stupid". we know you are.
polly wanna cracker?


----------



## rdean (Jan 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Could you imagine the right wing outrage if Democratic Politicians put up "bulls-eyes" "targeting" Republicans?

Right wingers had zero problems sending hundreds of thousands of Americans off so tens of thousand could be maimed or die.  Whatever their goal was, the outcome was all the women of an entire nation enslaved under radical Islam.  Republicans are "surprised" that happened.  Democrats are "surprised" Republicans were too incompetent to see that coming.

And what has Obama done?  He worked to give health care to millions of American children.  For this, the right threatens to go on a bloody rampage.

Talk about "misplaced priorities".


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone in this thread think Palin should put the map back up?  

After all, there was nothing wrong with it, correct?   It was not inappropriate, or tasteless, or classless, correct?

Wouldn't the PRINCIPLED thing for her to do be to put the map back up and defend it?

Anyone?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Stop the Blame Game, Stephanie.


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 11, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Anyone in this thread think Palin should put the map back up?
> 
> After all, there was nothing wrong with it, correct?   It was not inappropriate, or tasteless, or classless, correct?
> 
> ...



Sure why not,  this guy woke one day and thought jeez, think I'll shoot somebody and then he thought for a long, long time.....and then he thought some more seeing as he thought about this all on his own. Isn't it curious he didn't just shoot the nearest bystander. Guess in thinking about something he must have thought of Gifford as a target. Interesting that she was selected. But surely he thought about nothing else but his inner thoughts. For surely he lives in a vacuum and surely he wasn't influenced by anything at all. Surely.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Anyone in this thread think Palin should put the map back up?
> 
> After all, there was nothing wrong with it, correct?   It was not inappropriate, or tasteless, or classless, correct?
> 
> ...



Maybe a petition by some of our staunchest Palin supporters asking her to put it back up since there's nothing wrong with it......Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You mean like this one?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



All I get is a blue box with a ?.     Is that bad?


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


It's Tinypic.  Surely even YOU can't fuck up Tinypic.  

Of course, I've noticed leftists tend to complain that "the link doesn't work!" when it's to something they don't want to see.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Was Obama wrong to say If they bring a knife to the fight, we bring a gun,?


Was he wrong to say that Republicans are the enemy? His exact words were  Were gonna punish our enemies and were gonna reward our friends who stand with us on issues that are important to us, when speaking to a latino audience. 

Or how about any of these quotes?

** Obama to His Followers: Get in Their Faces!
** Obama on ACORN Mobs: I dont want to quell anger. I think people are right to be angry! Im angry!
** Obama to His Mercenary Army: Hit Back Twice As Hard
** Obama on the private sector: We talk to these folks so I know whose ass to kick.
** Obama to voters: Republican victory would mean hand to hand combat
** Obama to lib supporters: Its time to Fight for it.
** Obama to democrats: Im itching for a fight.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



What does any of that have to do with Palin?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Anyone in this thread think Palin should put the map back up?
> 
> After all, there was nothing wrong with it, correct?   It was not inappropriate, or tasteless, or classless, correct?
> 
> ...



Not a single person here thinks she should put it back up?

Every one of you thus agrees that it was WRONG, PERIOD?

That's pretty much case closed, isn't it?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Whether it was right or wrong for Palin to do it has nothing to do whatsoever with who thinks what about something else someone else did.

Why don't you simply tell us...

...should Palin put it back up?  Should she stick to her original principles?  Or was she WRONG in the first place?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



It's still a small box with a ?   but feel free to come up with some more excuses.

(BTW...that's not what "link" means.)


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




Why would Republicans want to bring a Knife to a fight?


----------



## traveler52 (Jan 11, 2011)

willowtree said:


> michelle malkin






*is an anchor baby!!!*


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Ah..now I can see it...home computer.   Well, are we equating a red and white target with a gun sight?   Just want to make sure of parameters here.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



O-M-G!
hilarious.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



well you seem to have identified it correctly. Its a bull-eyes in common parlance.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 11, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



no,  it wasn't wrong. I would have no problem with her putting it back, but she won't, it a huge distraction. 

Her taking to down, does it make her wrong? No, anymore than I think the daily kos or others who vaporized theirs and have used similar imagery are wrong. 

if this starts a clean slate fine, but it won't, this will last a year or 2, and volia' the imagery may wait longer but the usual aggressive language in politics will be back for 2012. And in the end theres nothing wrong with it.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Are we?  I want to make sure before we go on....is a target sign (which is used for all sorts of things) to be equated with a gun sights.   Say yes or no.


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You can stamp your feet all you want, but you don't get to direct the conversation, Skippy.  

It's not like you'll ever acknowledge the hateful rhetoric from the left anyway.  You don't see it as hate -- you see it as "truth".  


NYcarbineer said:


> Why don't you simply tell us...
> 
> ...should Palin put it back up?  Should she stick to her original principles?  Or was she WRONG in the first place?


It was a campaign image.  It should have come down after the election, but it's no big deal that it didn't.

Say, are you leftists ever going to prove the shooter saw it, or is it just one of those things you "know"?

And you tell me:  Were Democrats wrong to put this image up?






Hmmm...the needle on my Leftist Hypocrisy Detector is quivering...


----------



## Sallow (Jan 11, 2011)

Malkin..hmm..Malkin..

Didn't she accuse a war hero of causing a self-inflicted wound?

Didn't she support Joe McCarthy and Japanese Internment?

That Malkin?


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


No excuses.  It works for me.  It works for others, too.  Here's the direct link:  http://i54.tinypic.com/e8oeuc.jpg

Now, quick!  Claim it doesn't work!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



They BOTH equate the same thing, good gawd you can't be THAT STUPID.


----------



## rdean (Jan 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...








*I'm telling you, red circle is EXACTLY the same as a "gun sight".*


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Let's see...target, name, photo, arrow pointing to the district, the words "Targeted Republican"...yes, we pretty much are talking about the exact same thing.

But wait...that's right.  Democrats made this image.  So it's perfectly innocent.  Got it.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Malkin..hmm..Malkin..
> 
> Didn't she accuse a war hero of causing a self-inflicted wound?
> 
> ...



LOL, a WAR HERO and only in the military what, four months. then comes back and rats out his fellow men and women in the military. They don't call that a war HERO, they call them, traitors.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Picture of you?


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



ZOMGWTFBBQ!!  Photoshop has a gunsight!!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Actually, if you had paid attention...I later stated that I could see it on my home computer....now...please tell me you equate a bullseye sign with a gun sight.   I just want you on record equating them.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Omg, that makes me want to get violent.


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


To quote Arnold Schwarzenegger:  "You ah one ogly mottah fokkah!"


----------



## Sallow (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Malkin..hmm..Malkin..
> ...



You're saying his whole military career was four months?

You want to stand by that?


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yes.  They are the same thing.  

When you qualified with the pistol when you were in the Navy, what kind of target did you fire at?


----------



## daveman (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


It wouldn't if the Adobe developers were Democrats.


----------



## JFK_USA (Jan 11, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > It's rather amusing watching you Sarah Palin supporters scrambling for cover.
> ...



I don't see Liberals going after the NRA trying to kill people or vandalizing congressional member's offices or making threatening phone calls to Congress members. But yeah the left is so filled with hate


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



no, I meant in Vietnam,
 He is still a TRAITOR, yet the Democrat party accepted him with OPEN ARMS. The same for a KKKmember, what does that tell you about the Party.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

JFK_USA said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



Oh right, I guess they stop to ask the vandals, the people making threatening phone calls, what their party affiliation is. good grief.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



No he's not a traitor..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7vCGm33HAU[/ame]

Nothing Kerry did made him a traitor. He was critical of the war crimes in Vietnam. And there were plenty of them. The whole war was basically a war crime.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



you see it your way, won't change the fact a large Majority of American see Kerry AS A TRAITOR. as I do.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Actually..no.

Kerry came pretty close to winning the Presidential election in 2004.

And good on Republicans to lie about the record of an American hero.

But then again..it was Republicans that supported scumbags like Calley.

My Lai Massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



oh sure blame Republicans when it was some of the men he SERVED with who came out against him. but hey, you all always need a scapegoat, so you all went after the swift boat vets. No matter, I could give a shit about Kerry and find it hilarious you Democrats keep reelecting the MILLIONAIR GIGILO.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Those men served in the same country as Kerry. That's about it. Almost all of them weren't truthful about their interactions with Kerry. Had you watched the video I posted you'd know that.

Additionally..you glazed over Calley and My Lai. You do know that was a massacre? You do know that the Soldiers under Calley were gang raping girls as young as 13, right? You do know that no one went to jail for that..right?

Maybe not. Maybe you don't even care. Or maybe you support that sort of atrocity.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



What I support is our military MEN AND WOMEN no matter what position they find themselves...But I don't think of Kerry as Military, I think of him as many Americans do, A TRAITOR. now I am done talking about the piece of shit...good nite.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Was he convicted of treason...or even charged with it, Stephanie?

Or are you just cheapening a very serious crime?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



And you served...when?


----------



## Sallow (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> What I support is our military MEN AND WOMEN no matter what position they find themselves.



I don't support massacres and rapes. No matter who the prepetrator and who the victim.

Crime is crime.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



You know...that's the funny thing about our American form of law and justice...just because someone likes to say someone else is a traitor (cheapening the word), doesn't make them so in the eyes of the law.   But, if you have some evidence you'd like to bring charges with...why have you waited so long?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



No you don't, your next sentence proves you don't.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 12, 2011)

Once again, Michelle's website only provides example of private citizens voicing their opinions about public figureheads. If  you want to take this debate to include the things private citizens say as being somehow representative of anyone other than themselves, then we are allowing a major logical fallacy to enter. I can't even believe how many videos I could post of conservatives hating liberals. Both sides do it. Everyone knows it. Conservatives on this board are just trying to justify their  own hate by identifying some liberal examples on the web and posting it here. It's pretty childish if you ask me. They are so out of control with respect to their negative biases and emotions that they have to make themselves feel better by joining together over a common enemy to effectively silence their own negativity. Get control over your own hatred, please. I realize it's tough, but you've got to try. I struggle with my own, for sure. 

It's common human behavior to have to get together to try and badmouth a common enemy, because it allows people to escape their own inner hatred and negativity. I think this is the common theme with a lot of mainstream republicans, and definitely fringe liberals.


----------



## daveman (Jan 12, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Actually..no.
> 
> Kerry came pretty close to winning the Presidential election in 2004.
> 
> And good on Republicans to lie about the record of an American hero.



So you think Kerry was a hero for travelling to Paris while still a member of the US Naval Reserves to meet with representatives from Hanoi and rubber-stamp their terms for a US surrender in violation of U.S. code 18 U.S.C. 953?


----------



## daveman (Jan 12, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > What I support is our military MEN AND WOMEN no matter what position they find themselves.
> ...


Then you condemn Kerry's meeting with the North Vietnamese government in Paris.


----------



## daveman (Jan 12, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Once again, Michelle's website only provides example of private citizens voicing their opinions about public figureheads. If  you want to take this debate to include the things private citizens say as being somehow representative of anyone other than themselves, then we are allowing a major logical fallacy to enter. I can't even believe how many videos I could post of conservatives hating liberals. Both sides do it. Everyone knows it. Conservatives on this board are just trying to justify their  own hate by identifying some liberal examples on the web and posting it here. It's pretty childish if you ask me. They are so out of control with respect to their negative biases and emotions that they have to make themselves feel better by joining together over a common enemy to effectively silence their own negativity. Get control over your own hatred, please. I realize it's tough, but you've got to try. I struggle with my own, for sure.
> 
> It's common human behavior to have to get together to try and badmouth a common enemy, because it allows people to escape their own inner hatred and negativity. I think this is the common theme with a lot of mainstream republicans, and definitely fringe liberals.


"I wish Sarah Palin and Levy Johnson would have been onboard the airplane crash that killed former Alaska Senator Ted Stevens. A dead Palin would be even more dangerous than a live one...she is all about her myth and if she was dead, she wouldn't be the target of the liberals attempting to embarrass her."  New Hampshire Democratic State Representative Timothy Horrigan posted on Facebook


----------



## daveman (Jan 12, 2011)

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


You seem to have not seen this post, Bode.


----------



## rdean (Jan 12, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



snopes.com: John Kerry's Service Record

A Bronze Star, a Silver Star and three Purple Hearts.  Earned under "fishy" circumstances?

Just when you think you guys have sunk to a new low, you somehow manage to find a "hidden cellar".


----------



## bodecea (Jan 12, 2011)

daveman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



A bulls eye target for some of it, a silloette (sorry about spelling) for other parts.

Now...I DID manage to refrain from shooting at the Target sign outside the department store.....as does everyone else.  Why do you think that is?   Could it be because the concentric circles mean MORE than just a gun target?   

Now..tell us what a gun sight symbol means besides ....er....a gun sight.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2011)

rdean said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



awwww, waaaa. I told you the reason people CONSIDER HIM a traitor, you don't like them, oh well.
plus he is unattractive gigolo who looks like LURCH and seems to be as dumb as him..


----------



## bodecea (Jan 12, 2011)

daveman said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, Michelle's website only provides example of private citizens voicing their opinions about public figureheads. If  you want to take this debate to include the things private citizens say as being somehow representative of anyone other than themselves, then we are allowing a major logical fallacy to enter. I can't even believe how many videos I could post of conservatives hating liberals. Both sides do it. Everyone knows it. Conservatives on this board are just trying to justify their  own hate by identifying some liberal examples on the web and posting it here. It's pretty childish if you ask me. They are so out of control with respect to their negative biases and emotions that they have to make themselves feel better by joining together over a common enemy to effectively silence their own negativity. Get control over your own hatred, please. I realize it's tough, but you've got to try. I struggle with my own, for sure.
> ...




And he needs to be called on that...loudly and hopefully in a way to make sure he is unemployed next election.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 12, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Interesting that you say that he is a gigolo.   You know this how?


----------



## Sallow (Jan 12, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



And I am sure you'll join me in condemn Reagan's secret deal to hold the hostages in Iran until after the election.


----------



## daveman (Jan 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


A silhouette?  Of a _human being?!_ 

Dear Gaea.  So you're used to shooting people.  I hope you don't own a weapon now.  There's no telling when you just going to open fire.  


bodecea said:


> Now...I DID manage to refrain from shooting at the Target sign outside the department store.....as does everyone else.  Why do you think that is?   Could it be because the concentric circles mean MORE than just a gun target?
> 
> Now..tell us what a gun sight symbol means besides ....er....a gun sight.


Medical equipment, graphics arts programs, medical imagery, CAD hardware, binoculars, surveying equipment, and geologic maps.

You stupid, _stupid_ woman.


----------



## daveman (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone here who ever shot a scoped weapon seen crosshairs like this?







Kinda be hard to shoot with the center of the reticle obscured by the circle, wouldn't it?


----------



## daveman (Jan 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


No need.  He had a habit of being stupid and hateful in public, so he resigned and scrapped his re-election campaign.


----------



## daveman (Jan 12, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


I might, if it really happened, and isn't just more leftist historical revision.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 12, 2011)

daveman said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, Michelle's website only provides example of private citizens voicing their opinions about public figureheads. If  you want to take this debate to include the things private citizens say as being somehow representative of anyone other than themselves, then we are allowing a major logical fallacy to enter. I can't even believe how many videos I could post of conservatives hating liberals. Both sides do it. Everyone knows it. Conservatives on this board are just trying to justify their  own hate by identifying some liberal examples on the web and posting it here. It's pretty childish if you ask me. They are so out of control with respect to their negative biases and emotions that they have to make themselves feel better by joining together over a common enemy to effectively silence their own negativity. Get control over your own hatred, please. I realize it's tough, but you've got to try. I struggle with my own, for sure.
> ...



If he did write this, then he was very wrong in doing so, in my opinion.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 12, 2011)

daveman said:


> Has anyone here who ever shot a scoped weapon seen crosshairs like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whether or not this symbol is actually used in crosshairs is irrelevant. The only important thing here is that when most people see the crosshair symbol with a circle around it, they believe it is the crosshairs one sees when one looks through the scope of a sniper rifle. That is the general conception of that symbol.


----------



## daveman (Jan 13, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


Indeed he was.


----------



## daveman (Jan 13, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here who ever shot a scoped weapon seen crosshairs like this?
> ...


Really?  And you know this...how?


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 13, 2011)

daveman said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Google 'crosshairs' and see what comes up. I don't even think you are right about real crosshairs in guns.

Boom:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reticle
Most commonly associated with telescopic sights for aiming firearms, crosshairs are also common in optical instruments used for astronomy and surveying, and are also popular in graphical user interfaces as a precision pointer.

Firearms

Telescopic sights for firearms, generally just called scopes, are probably the device most often associated with crosshairs. Motion pictures and the media often use a view through crosshairs as a dramatic device, which has given crosshairs wide cultural exposure.


----------



## daveman (Jan 13, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


Wiki?  Really?  Did you notice how there's no citation for that claim?

I explained to bodecea the many and varied uses of crosshairs here.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 14, 2011)

daveman said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




Wow. that's elitist. So, because it's wikipedia, to you, it's not good enough. Sorry, it's gonna have to do, and it's good enough for me. I could care less what you say. You think you have the 'real knowledge about fucking crosshairs. Whoopdy-fucking-doo. You know what a myth is? A myth is something that, while widely believed, is false. It could be a myth that crosshairs look this way. So, when people see a picture of a politician with crosshairs over her face, what are they going to think... we're going mountaineering today? NO! You fucking twit. They are going to think: sniper, Gun, shooting, shot, kill... whatever association pops up in their head with that symbol, which widely believed, is a sniper rifle symbol! Stop being so technical. Admit you are wrong about the Goddamn crosshairs, you stubborn self-righteous person.


----------



## editec (Jan 14, 2011)

Look like crosshairs to me.

And everybody else, too.

Debating_ that_ is just silly.


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


Do you know what an un-cited claim on Wiki is?

It's an opinion.


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2011)

editec said:


> Look like crosshairs to me.
> 
> And everybody else, too.
> 
> Debating_ that_ is just silly.


"Everybody"?  And you know this...how?


----------



## editec (Jan 14, 2011)

daveman said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Look like crosshairs to me.
> ...


 
Don't be an ass.

I know this like I know that people understand international symbols.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 14, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here who ever shot a scoped weapon seen crosshairs like this?
> ...



I've seen them on aviation charts.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 14, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> [What I support is our military MEN AND WOMEN no matter what position they find themselves....



I'm sure Major Hasan is grateful for your support.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 14, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > [What I support is our military MEN AND WOMEN no matter what position they find themselves....
> ...



your friggen lefties are losing your dumb ass minds.
good gawd.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 14, 2011)

Crosshairs is what you see when you look through an optical device.  Any one of a dozen different devices.   You also see it on four color prints to show that the colors line up.


Aiming a rifle, of the type most americans have experience with, would be lining a ball on a pin up with the crotch of a metal V, or lining up a ball on a metal pin with the center of a metal circle.   Unless you are a real gun nut, a scope is otiose.


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2011)

editec said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


1500 years ago, everybody knew the world the flat, too.  

Have you ever fired a scoped rifle? Was the center of the scope's crosshairs obscured by a circle?  Do you see any utility in that?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 14, 2011)

Ravi said:


> It's easier for Malkin. She only hates liberals. Rabidly. I do believe it is slowly destroying her brain...like a cancer.



I think you credit her for something that she does not have.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2011)

Unfortunately this article will have no effect on the left.  It was written by someone they immediately discount and is full of facts which they have been taught to ignore.


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2011)

Ravi said:


> It's easier for Malkin. She only hates liberals. Rabidly. I do believe it is slowly destroying her brain...like a cancer.



Michelle Malkin  You&#8217;ve got hate mail: Liberal racism gone wild!

from	Willma Harvey willmaharvey@gmail.com
to	writemalkin@gmail.com
date	Wed, Jul 7, 2010 at 10:30 PM
subject	Sit Down
mailed-by	gmail.com
signed-by	gmail.com
hide details 10:30 PM (7 minutes ago)
I saw you on Fox News tonight. Take my advice: GO SIT YOUR BLACK ASS DOWN!!!!!!!!!! As Black as you are, you would be one of the first person&#8217;s racially profiled if you went to Arizona.
Willma Harvey



from M K westerndiyar@yahoo.com
to	malkinblog@gmail.com
date	Sun, Jun 27, 2010 at 7:51 PM
mailed-by	yahoo.com
signed-by	yahoo.com
hide details Jun 27 (10 days ago)
You are a shitty Filipino prostitute, your only hope is to marry a white man. you are cheep and ugly. When I look to your ugly Filipino eyes , I feel ,I want to throw up. You want to be white but you are not. You are a shitty Asian horn and you will be for the rest of your life. Clean your rotten **** before you write Filipino monkey.



from	j popyourtopper@gmail.com
to	writemalkin@gmail.com
date	Wed, May 19, 2010 at 7:33 PM
subject	Hi
mailed-by	gmail.com
signed-by	gmail.com
hide details May 19
You are a Fucking ****
I hope you, your hubby and kids die in a car accident
Have a great day


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 15, 2011)

daveman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > It's easier for Malkin. She only hates liberals. Rabidly. I do believe it is slowly destroying her brain...like a cancer.
> ...



Are those people liberals?  Can you identify them?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yes, they are liberals.  It is obvious to all, but the left loons who must deflect as their only line of defense.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 15, 2011)

daveman said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



When you put up an image that looks like a crosshairs to the average person, and you refer to it as a bullseye as Palin did,

in a world where maybe at the very most 1% of the people know what a surveyor's symbol is,  

what do you think people are going to think?  Seriously.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



Most of us are going to think your really reaching, because you have no real issue here.  At least that is what the polls show, but then they are just polls right?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 15, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Maybe it was just someone from Malkin's camp creating a little mischief.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 15, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I'm the one that's reaching you retarded ****?

Fuck off.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



What?  You expect the truth to knock you on your ass?  Sometimes you have to pull your head out of the sand and look around a bit.  Got all butt hurt because you lost your case?  I got some time next Thursday morning to care.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 15, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Anyone who thinks that Palin meant those crosshairs to be surveyor's symbols is too ignorant to deserve to use the air on this planet to breathe.

I'm am very tired of the ignorance of people like you.  The ignorance of people like you are the primary cause of everything that is wrong with this country.  The ignorance of people like you is a cancer that is eating away at what little optimism and faith I have left for my fellow human beings, and I, for one, am very tired of it.

You and those like you are a sickness on the soul of this country that must be cured if this country is to survive.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe you need a nap?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 15, 2011)

It's fun what you can find if you just look around a little.

Think Palin didn't mean 'crosshairs' when she put 'crosshairs' on that map last spring?  

Remember this rant of hers, from about the same time?


*The Final Four is an intense, contested series (kind of like a heated, competitive primary election), so best of luck to all teams, and watch for this principle lived out: the team that wins is the team that wants it more.
To the teams that desire making it this far next year: Gear up! In the battle, set your sights on next seasons targets! From the shot across the bow  the first seconds tip-off  your leaders will be in the enemys crosshairs, so you must execute strong defensive tactics. You wont win only playing defense, so get on offense! The crossfire is intense, so penetrate through enemy territory by bombing through the press, and use your strong weapons  your Big Guns  to drive to the hole. Shoot with accuracy; aim high and remember it takes blood, sweat and tears to win. 
Focus on the goal and fight for it. If the gate is closed, go over the fence. If the fence is too high, pole vault in. If that doesnt work, parachute in. If the other side tries to push back, your attitude should be go for it. Get in their faces and argue with them. (Sound familiar?!) Every possession is a battle; youll only win the war if youve picked your battles wisely. No matter how tough it gets, never retreat, instead RELOAD!*

Funny I don't see a single reference to surveyors in that rant.

Governor Palin 4 President: Facebook

...and thanks to USAR for having posted that last spring.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2011)

Ever hear of taking something out of context?  Targeting a Congressional seat?  Taco Bell?


----------



## daveman (Jan 15, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Can you think of any reason why I shouldn't laugh in your face?  

That spin is so lame, it needs to be taken to the vet and put out of its misery.


----------



## daveman (Jan 15, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...









Now tell me that's different.  Somehow.  It just is.


Meanwhile, are any of you leftist morons EVER going to try to prove Laughner saw any inflammatory right-wing rhetoric?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2011)

No need.  I just whacked it with a shovel when I drove  up on it.


----------



## daveman (Jan 15, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


  Desperate, aren't you?


----------



## daveman (Jan 15, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


How many emails have you sent to Malkin?


----------



## daveman (Jan 15, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


You're not tired of ignorance.  You wallow in it.  You're just pissed off that not everyone shares in your brand of ignorance.  


NYcarbineer said:


> You and those like you are a sickness on the soul of this country that must be cured if this country is to survive.


Is that some of that violent left-wing rhetoric that I've been told doesn't exist?

Why, yes.  I do believe it is.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 15, 2011)

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Leave it to rightwing nut to believe that curing ignorance is an act of violence.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 15, 2011)

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I did what you people are doing who are trying to sell the story that those crosshairs were surveyor's symbols.

It's funnier that you didn't get it.  

*Now prove that liberals wrote those anonymous emails. *  Or admit you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



What mental midget thinks those are your only two choices?

Please take your blood pressure meds before continuing to post NYC.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 15, 2011)

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Who's calling them anything other than bullseyes?  I'm not.  I'm not the idiot who's trying to pretend something isn't what it is.  That would be you.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2011)

The term is target.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 15, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Maybe they were white supremacists.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2011)

At least now your in the realm of possibility.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 15, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> The term is target.



The term is crosshairs, which I just PROVED Palin was using as a metaphor on facebook about the same time she put out the map.

This 'surveyor' crap is simply preposterous.  PLEASE tell me you know it is.  PLEASE tell me you're just playing along with the nonsense for the sake of a little trolling.  PLEASE tell me you're not genuinely that ignorant.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 15, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Ever hear of taking something out of context?  Targeting a Congressional seat?  Taco Bell?



Should Palin have left the map up?  Should Palin, instead of lying about it, openly defended the crosshairs symbol?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 15, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The term is target.
> ...



The actual document says neither.

Palin Uses Crosshairs To Identify Dems Who Voted For Health Care Reform | TPM LiveWire

In fact, it notes, "three are retiring.  17 to go!"  That doesn't sound like a call to arms.  Most of the media, including your buddies at CBS and the like termed it targeting.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 18, 2015)

*Malkin: Where Is America's 'Force Protection' from Refujihadis?*
* Get our own house in order first. *
11.18.2015
Commentary
Michelle Malkin







Back in May, with ISIS ascendant, the Obama Pentagon ordered U.S. military bases here at home to raise their force protection condition status (FPCON) to "Bravo" amid a "general increase in the threat environment."

FPCON is the military's security posture to protect troops, their families, civilian employees, information, equipment and facilities against terrorist threats. FPCON Bravo -- the third-highest threat level on a five-tier scale used by the Department of Defense -- signals a climate in which "increased and more predictable threat of terrorist activity" and "probable violence" exist, requiring higher security measures ranging from vehicle inspections, stricter ID checks and increased guard presence.

In September, with Syrian Muslim refugees flooding Europe and moving into areas near U.S. military bases and housing, the Army rightly raised alarms again about the threat such mass resettlement poses to our troops abroad.

"If it ends up being right next to where we have American bases or American housing areas, we're going to have to pay close attention to force protection," Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges told the Army Times. "I worry about having thousands of young men sitting in tents all winter," he said, noting that they were "vulnerable to recruitment by extremist organizations."

The heightened security stance was enacted as Muslim refugee encampments in Germany became overrun by militant Islamic agitators, rapists, child abusers and sex traffickers.

Two months later, ISIS jihadists posing as refugees -- "refujihadis," as conservative podcasters Brett Smith and Lisa DePasquale pithily dubbed them -- committed mass murder of hundreds of civilians at soft targets across Paris.

Question: If these throngs of disgruntled, unemployed, border-traipsing Muslim refugees pose ongoing threats to our men and women in uniform and their families on bases stateside and overseas, what does that say about the vapid reassurances from President Obama, Democratic Colorado Gov. John Hickenlooper, and the refugee resettlement racketeers that our homeland security bureaucracy can effectively "vet" tens of thousands more and distribute them safely among our civilian population across the heartland?

I've reported for years on how immigration lawyers and tax-funded resettlement agencies run by left-wing religious and social justice groups have routinely game the system on behalf of asylum con artists. The racketeers coach applicants with phony stories and documents from "chop shops" and gamble their way through "refugee roulette."

...

Malkin: Where Is America's 'Force Protection' from Refujihadis?


----------



## blastoff (Nov 19, 2015)

Good column.  

And, God she's hot!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 19, 2015)

blastoff said:


> Good column.
> 
> And, God she's hot!!!


She's a raging banshee.


----------

